# Houston meet , wondering how many members are from houston



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I never been to an audio meet or competition before.. so i wonder if anyone can arrange a meet so members can meet up and exchange experience , set up , equipment discussion and of course the SQ of your set up. 

As far as i know only Aznattic here hehhehe


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

My rough count says 10 people on this forum are in Houston. I was thinking about a meet but I'am totally taped out doing a full restore on my rolla. In Oct. the weather is a lot cooler and Last Concert Cafe has good food and music outdoors. Hummm.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm trying to gathering up ppl now... other folks i know on houston-imports were ready for it last 2 months, then ended up cancel the meet cause the meet up place has some business to do . I DK i'll talk to them for a night meet at 7 or 8pm til night, it's more quiet to enjoy ur car's audio than during the day .  will keep u guys posted.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Hell maybe the Dallas people will drive down. They have got it going on.( shakes head)


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

Ever going to have a houston meet?


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

We have had a bunch of them. The only problem is they are all held in Dallas.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

drtool said:


> We have had a bunch of them. The only problem is they are all held in Dallas.


Only because I moved here


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, so I can blame you for my gas bill.


----------

